# People who blame Islam, are cowards!



## Billo_Really

If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.


A coward, will not answer the following question...


"How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Omaba Fluffers are Islamist Apologists


----------



## Billo_Really

CrusaderFrank said:


> Omaba Fluffers are Islamist Apologists


Did you know, your avatar is the look someone gives, when they're farting?


----------



## Billo_Really

All you people pissed off about the embassy killings are cowards.

You talk about everything but the elephant in the room.

Country's are getting sick of us going over there and bombing the shit out of thier neighborhoods.

If you can't see this, fuck you, you're a coward!


----------



## Ariux

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



Don't expect reason from a Jew, or the property of Jews.  Zionists are dogs of war.


----------



## Billo_Really

Ariux said:


> Don't expect reason from a Jew, or the property of Jews.  Zionists are dogs of war.


At the moment, so are we.


----------



## Sherry

You sound like you have battered wife syndrome...if only I did a better job of pleasing him, then I wouldn't force him to have to beat me.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sherry said:


> You sound like you have battered wife syndrome...if only I did a better job of pleasing him, then I wouldn't force him to have to beat me.


You make no sense whatsoever.

Answer the question in the OP.


----------



## Sherry

loinboy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound like you have battered wife syndrome...if only I did a better job of pleasing him, then I wouldn't force him to have to beat me.
> 
> 
> 
> You make no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Answer the question in the OP.
Click to expand...


It's an analogy, ya fuckin pea brain. You're defending the abusers/murderers and blaming the victims/Americans...you really believe that if we were just more humble and accommodating, then they would fall in love with us.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sherry said:


> It's an analogy, ya fuckin pea brain. You're defending the abusers/murderers and blaming the victims/Americans...you really believe that if we were just more humble and accommodating, then they would fall in love with us.


Your analogy is wrong.

Now answer the fucking question in the OP!


----------



## Sherry

loinboy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's an analogy, ya fuckin pea brain. You're defending the abusers/murderers and blaming the victims/Americans...you really believe that if we were just more humble and accommodating, then they would fall in love with us.
> 
> 
> 
> Your analogy is wrong.
> 
> Now answer the fucking question in the OP!
Click to expand...


I don't take orders from a sackless wonder. Now calm the fuck down before you stroke out.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sherry said:


> I don't take orders from a sackless wonder. Now calm the fuck down before you stroke out.


So you're a coward!

Just like I said in the OP, cowards won't answer that question and you proved it right there!


----------



## Sherry

loinboy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take orders from a sackless wonder. Now calm the fuck down before you stroke out.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a coward!
> 
> Just like I said in the OP, cowards won't answer that question and you proved it right there!
Click to expand...


Awww sweetie, it's time for your cookies and milk and beddy-bye time.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sherry said:


> Awww sweetie, it's time for your cookies and milk and beddy-bye time.


Sarcasm and avoidance won't get you away from the fact that you won't address the thread OP.

And as such, you prove the OP right.


----------



## Ernie S.

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"


You're talking about scum that hijacked planes and flew them into buildings, for Christ's sake!
I'd fuck them up big time. And every time they pulled some shit on the anniversary of 9/11, I'd hit them again, only harder.  They would eventually either realize that it was a bad idea to attack the United States, or run out of potential terrorists.


----------



## Billo_Really

Ernie S. said:


> You're talking about scum that hijacked planes and flew them into buildings, for Christ's sake!
> I'd fuck them up big time. And every time they pulled some shit on the anniversary of 9/11, I'd hit them again, only harder.  They would eventually either realize that it was a bad idea to attack the United States, or run out of potential terrorists.


Answer the question in the OP.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sherry said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't take orders from a sackless wonder. Now calm the fuck down before you stroke out.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're a coward!
> 
> Just like I said in the OP, cowards won't answer that question and you proved it right there!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww sweetie, it's time for your cookies and milk and beddy-bye time.
Click to expand...


I was thinking more along the lines of an injection of Thorazine and one of these.


----------



## Sherry

loinboy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww sweetie, it's time for your cookies and milk and beddy-bye time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sarcasm and avoidance won't get you away from the fact that you won't address the thread OP.
> 
> And as such, you prove the OP right.
Click to expand...


What?? My responses don't meet with your approval?? This is crushing news.


----------



## Billo_Really

Sherry said:


> What?? My responses don't meet with your approval?? This is crushing news.


Oh, but it does, you proved I was right.


----------



## Billo_Really

Ernie S. said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of an injection of Thorazine and one of these.


Answer the question in the OP, coward.


----------



## Ernie S.

loinboy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking about scum that hijacked planes and flew them into buildings, for Christ's sake!
> I'd fuck them up big time. And every time they pulled some shit on the anniversary of 9/11, I'd hit them again, only harder.  They would eventually either realize that it was a bad idea to attack the United States, or run out of potential terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question in the OP.
Click to expand...


I did, you idiot. "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"

I would hunt them down and kill them.
The Islamic terrorist scum came here and killed 3,000 of my countrymen by turning passenger jets into bombs. Payback is a bitch, son.


----------



## Sherry

loinboy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?? My responses don't meet with your approval?? This is crushing news.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but it does, you proved I was right.
Click to expand...


As long as you think so, littleboy...now go put a gold star next to your name.


----------



## Ernie S.

loinboy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines of an injection of Thorazine and one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question in the OP, coward.
Click to expand...


I did, asshole; twice now. If you don't like my answer, I don't much care.


----------



## Ernie S.

Sherry said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> What?? My responses don't meet with your approval?? This is crushing news.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, but it does, you proved I was right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As long as you think so, littleboy...now go put a gold star next to your name.
Click to expand...


I just took one away...


----------



## Billo_Really

Ernie S. said:


> I did, you idiot. "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> I would hunt them down and kill them.


And so you did, sorry, my bad.



Ernie S. said:


> The Islamic terrorist scum came here and killed 3,000 of my countrymen by turning passenger jets into bombs. Payback is a bitch, son.


And just what had we been doing before that?


----------



## Billo_Really

Sherry said:


> As long as you think so, littleboy...now go put a gold star next to your name.


You didn't answer the question, so I was right.


----------



## Billo_Really

Ernie S. said:


> I just took one away...


And you couldn't even spell "an", if I spotted you the 'a' and the 'n'.


----------



## Sherry

loinboy said:


> Sherry said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you think so, littleboy...now go put a gold star next to your name.
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't answer the question, so I was right.
Click to expand...


Is that the best you've got...speaking of cowards.


----------



## Ernie S.

loinboy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did, you idiot. "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> I would hunt them down and kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> And so you did, sorry, my bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Islamic terrorist scum came here and killed 3,000 of my countrymen by turning passenger jets into bombs. Payback is a bitch, son.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And just what had we been doing before that?
Click to expand...


Burying people that died in other terrorist attacks going back to the Carter administration. I think this country has shown remarkable restraint dealing with Muslim terrorists and the countries that allow their presence.


----------



## alpine

Ideas are like viruses, they spread around. Powerful it is, deeper it influence.

Sorry but you guys don't know shit about middle east, its people, its ideologies. Just typing off of your comfy rooms. And some of you still acting like pussies.

Here is the story of middle east.

Middle east is not one country, and it is not one people. Just like in the usa, there are different ideologies and mindsets. Just like usa, some are influential cause they express themselves in a more powerful way. Some are more on the recessive side cause they can not provide that kick. It is a balance issue.

So what happens when americans can not stand for the values their forefathers did stand for?

Islamists pour onto the streets. They kill and burn. They oppress the west with their violence. But west is safe, they have borders far from those countries, they don't get the heat, other than embassies. But have you ever thouht about people in those countries who are also opposing the islamists? There are people in those countries who still doesn't like the movie, who still thinks the producer is an idiot, but aware that it is freedom of speech and violence is not the way to react. Those are civilized people sharing the same world view with you people. 

But since islamists are soo successful with their violence agenda, those people with moderate mindset never get the chance to speak their mind. By being pussies in your living rooms, you abandon them. And they simple shut up and let islamists take over. Cause apparently the whole world thinks islamists are doing the right thing cause their religion get insulted.

So, if you do nothing to promote your world view, you should not be expecting much out of those people.

An analogy for this situation would be; 

What do you do when your children act spoiled?

You tell them not to.

What happens if you don't?

They just end up being spoiled adults.

You have not told those people what is right and what is wrong. Your politicians and oil companies profit off of their oil and they did spoil them in return.

Be a man. Tell them what is wrong and what is right. Tell them they can not act this way, that this is not appropriate. This is your duty from your forefathers to you. As the founder of freedom and humanity, there is a mass crowd out there (as big as these mad islamists and maybe even bigger) looking up to you. If you act like pussies, don't expect too much out of them.


----------



## Billo_Really

alpine said:


> Ideas are like viruses, they spread around. Powerful it is, deeper it influence.
> 
> Sorry but you guys don't know shit about middle east, its people, its ideologies. Just typing off of your comfy rooms. And some of you still acting like pussies.
> 
> Here is the story of middle east.
> 
> Middle east is not one country, and it is not one people. Just like in the usa, there are different ideologies and mindsets. Just like usa, some are influential cause they express themselves in a more powerful way. Some are more on the recessive side cause they can not provide that kick. It is a balance issue.
> 
> So what happens when americans can not stand for the values their forefathers did stand for?
> 
> Islamists pour onto the streets. They kill and burn. They oppress the west with their violence. But west is safe, they have borders far from those countries, they don't get the heat, other than embassies. But have you ever thouht about people in those countries who are also opposing the islamists? There are people in those countries who still doesn't like the movie, who still thinks the producer is an idiot, but aware that it is freedom of speech and violence is not the way to react. Those are civilized people sharing the same world view with you people.
> 
> But since islamists are soo successful with their violence agenda, those people with moderate mindset never get the chance to speak their mind. By being pussies in your living rooms, you abandon them. And they simple shut up and let islamists take over. Cause apparently the whole world thinks islamists are doing the right thing cause their religion get insulted.
> 
> So, if you do nothing to promote your world view, you should not be expecting much out of those people.
> 
> An analogy for this situation would be;
> 
> What do you do when your children act spoiled?
> 
> You tell them not to.
> 
> What happens if you don't?
> 
> They just end up being spoiled adults.
> 
> You have not told those people what is right and what is wrong. Your politicians and oil companies profit off of their oil and they did spoil them in return.
> 
> Be a man. Tell them what is wrong and what is right. Tell them they can not act this way, that this is not appropriate. This is your duty from your forefathers to you. As the founder of freedom and humanity, there is a mass crowd out there (as big as these mad islamists and maybe even bigger) looking up to you. If you act like pussies, don't expect too much out of them.


Bingo!

Very good post.


----------



## Billo_Really

Ernie S. said:


> Burying people that died in other terrorist attacks going back to the Carter administration. I think this country has shown remarkable restraint dealing with Muslim terrorists and the countries that allow their presence.


And bombing the shit out of the Iraqis for 15 straight years and making it possible for the Israeli's to treat the Palestinian's like garbage for the last 45 years, doesn't count?


----------



## Big Black Dog

Fuck all the Muslim bastards.  That includes Obama.


----------



## The Infidel

loinboy said:


> All you people pissed off about the embassy killings are cowards.
> 
> You talk about everything but the elephant in the room.
> 
> Country's are getting sick of us going over there and bombing the shit out of thier neighborhoods.
> 
> If you can't see this, fuck you, you're a coward!



According to Barack HUSSEIN Obama it was all about a movie.... not bombs


----------



## Ernie S.

loinboy said:


> Ernie S. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Burying people that died in other terrorist attacks going back to the Carter administration. I think this country has shown remarkable restraint dealing with Muslim terrorists and the countries that allow their presence.
> 
> 
> 
> And bombing the shit out of the Iraqis for 15 straight years and making it possible for the Israeli's to treat the Palestinian's like garbage for the last 45 years, doesn't count?
Click to expand...


The Iraqis brought their shit on themselves. They invaded Kuwait and when pushed back to their own borders, refused to abide by the cease fire agreement they signed. They further refused to document disposal of their WMD stockpiles and refused access to international inspectors, also in violation of the cease fire and several UN resolutions. You can only get away with poking a bear with a stick so many times, before you piss off the bear.

As far as treating Palestinians like garbage.... well, garbage is garbage. The borders are what they are and have been for 64 years. For most of that time, the Palestinians have been poking the bear that is Israel.


----------



## hortysir

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



So that means I can blame the President that ordered the bombings that happened in the same country where our Ambassador was killed?


----------



## Billo_Really

hortysir said:


> So that means I can blame the President that ordered the bombings that happened in the same country where our Ambassador was killed?


If we're gonna look at this situation in terms of guilt, it goes like this:

- most guilty = people who actually committed the crime

- second most guilty = President who ordered the bombings

- third most guilty = us, the people who put the President in power​


----------



## October

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



I wasn't aware we were bombing Egypt and Yemen.


----------



## Billo_Really

Ernie S. said:


> The Iraqis brought their shit on themselves. They invaded Kuwait and when pushed back to their own borders, refused to abide by the cease fire agreement they signed.


It wasn't ours to make that call, it was the UNSC and they didn't.



Ernie S. said:


> They further refused to document disposal of their WMD stockpiles


 They turned over 12,000 pages of documents and had no WMD's to dispose.



Ernie S. said:


> and refused access to international inspectors,


Inspectors were in the country up until Bush wouldn't guarantee their safety, so you're full of shit, there.




Ernie S. said:


> also in violation of the cease fire and several UN resolutions.


That's not what Hans Blix said.




Ernie S. said:


> You can only get away with poking a bear with a stick so many times, before you piss off the bear.


So you're saying we're animals?




Ernie S. said:


> As far as treating Palestinians like garbage.... well, garbage is garbage.


Well, I think you're a garbage American.





Ernie S. said:


> The borders are what they are and have been for 64 years. For most of that time, the Palestinians have been poking the bear that is Israel.


Which Israel has been in violation of for the last 45 years.


----------



## Billo_Really

October said:


> I wasn't aware we were bombing Egypt and Yemen.


We supported Mubarak, a tyrannical dictator we sent our renditions to.

And yes, we're bombing Yemen.  We even have troops there.


----------



## Billo_Really

Big Black Dog said:


> Fuck all the Muslim bastards.  That includes Obama.


Fuck all American's who don't take the time to educate themselves.


----------



## October

loinboy said:


> October said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware we were bombing Egypt and Yemen.
> 
> 
> 
> We supported Mubarak, a tyrannical dictator we sent our renditions to.
> 
> And yes, we're bombing Yemen.  We even have troops there.
Click to expand...


Weak argument, not what you said at all. The truth of the matter is plain and simple and I'm pretty damn liberal too. They hate us because we kiss up to Israel too much. This video was merely a easy excuse to act on.


----------



## Billo_Really

hortysir said:


> So that means I can blame the President that ordered the bombings that happened in the same country where our Ambassador was killed?


I almost forgot, I hate the Dolphins!

Ever since that double-overtime playoff game against the Chiefs.


----------



## Billo_Really

October said:


> Weak argument, not what you said at all. The truth of the matter is plain and simple and I'm pretty damn liberal too. They hate us because we kiss up to Israel too much. This video was merely a easy excuse to act on.


Support of Israel is part of it. So is everything else I've said (except the part about the Dolphins).


----------



## Billo_Really

The Infidel said:


> According to Barack HUSSEIN Obama it was all about a movie.... not bombs


All you have to do, is ask yourself what would piss you off more:

- a movie
- or your neighborhood getting bombed by a foreign force​


----------



## Meathead

I can't decide if the OP is simply stupid or if pathology comes into play. Having said that, I realize they are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## editec

I would appreciate it if a foreign government helped topple a dictator that oppressed my people.

You?


----------



## dblack

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



This is something I was repeatedly surprised by after 9/11 - and all through the Bush years. It's nearly impossible for some people to view things from the other guy's perspective. This is why Ron Paul still fails to reach so many Republicans on foreign policy. He's made this point repeatedly (often in the face of angry, booing neo-cons, et. al.), asking them "how would you feel if the tables were turned?". Most of them can't, or won't, think about this question rationally.

This is the twisted, ugly misapprehension of "American Exceptionalism", which is more akin to the self-centered attitude of a spoiled child, too often told they are 'exceptional'.


----------



## mudwhistle

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



Problem with your silly argument is that we don't murder people over videos, cartoons, or any number of silly reasons. 

We aren't taught to murder infidels on sight, or to rape their ambassadors and drag their bodies through the streets. 

I really have zero compassion for someone who never showed any for us.


----------



## dblack

mudwhistle said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with your silly argument is that we don't murder people over videos, cartoons, or any number of silly reasons.
> 
> We aren't taught to murder infidels on sight, or to rape their ambassadors and drag their bodies through the streets.
> 
> I really have zero compassion for someone who never showed any for us.
Click to expand...


It's not a question of "compassion", just simple intelligence. To bury your head in the sand and pretend that we can act without consequence - regardless of whether you consider the consequences "fair" or not - is foolish. Yet this view forms the core of neo-con foreign policy.


----------



## dblack

editec said:


> I would appreciate it if a foreign government helped topple a dictator that oppressed my people.
> 
> You?



Maybe, yeah. But some of my neighbors surely wouldn't. And if the foreigners hung around for years and years afterward, I suspect plenty of gun-toting Americans would start to get pretty irate about it. Can you see how that might work out? Can you see how, even if most of us are simply annoyed by the foreign soldiers marching around "protecting" us, and not interested in getting violent, some of us would come unhinged and resort to crazy stuff? And many of the rest of us might just be fed up enough to go along with it.

I challenge you to think this through. Imagine if Bush had gone off the rails, if 9/11 had been used to usher in martial law and something like a real dictatorship had happened. Even under those circumstances - don't you think a China-backed UN marching in to "restore order" would have been pretty damned hard for us to take? Even if they were perfectly justified and most of us supported their actions, can't you see how a large, potentially violent minority would resist?


----------



## mudwhistle

dblack said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with your silly argument is that we don't murder people over videos, cartoons, or any number of silly reasons.
> 
> We aren't taught to murder infidels on sight, or to rape their ambassadors and drag their bodies through the streets.
> 
> I really have zero compassion for someone who never showed any for us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a question of "compassion", just simple intelligence. To bury your head in the sand and pretend that we can act without consequence - regardless of whether you consider the consequences "fair" or not - is foolish. Yet this view forms the core of neo-con foreign policy.
Click to expand...


I'm afraid that the effects of progressive foreign policy is all over the news today.


----------



## manifold

loinboy said:


> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



I wouldn't like it at all.

Were you expecting a different answer?


----------



## dblack

mudwhistle said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem with your silly argument is that we don't murder people over videos, cartoons, or any number of silly reasons.
> 
> We aren't taught to murder infidels on sight, or to rape their ambassadors and drag their bodies through the streets.
> 
> I really have zero compassion for someone who never showed any for us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a question of "compassion", just simple intelligence. To bury your head in the sand and pretend that we can act without consequence - regardless of whether you consider the consequences "fair" or not - is foolish. Yet this view forms the core of neo-con foreign policy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that the effects of progressive foreign policy is all over the news today.
Click to expand...


What's the difference?


----------



## mudwhistle

dblack said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a question of "compassion", just simple intelligence. To bury your head in the sand and pretend that we can act without consequence - regardless of whether you consider the consequences "fair" or not - is foolish. Yet this view forms the core of neo-con foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that the effects of progressive foreign policy is all over the news today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference?
Click to expand...


I fail to see your point.

Do we often go to the streets and murder members of foreign embassies? Do we attack and ransack their property inside their embassy compounds?

I'd like to see links to these sort of attacks in America.


----------



## editec

dblack said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would appreciate it if a foreign government helped topple a dictator that oppressed my people.
> 
> You?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, yeah. But some of my neighbors surely wouldn't. And if the foreigners hung around for years and years afterward, I suspect plenty of gun-toting Americans would start to get pretty irate about it. Can you see how that might work out? Can you see how, even if most of us are simply annoyed by the foreign soldiers marching around "protecting" us, and not interested in getting violent, some of us would come unhinged and resort to crazy stuff? And many of the rest of us might just be fed up enough to go along with it.
> 
> I challenge you to think this through. Imagine if Bush had gone off the rails, if 9/11 had been used to usher in martial law and something like a real dictatorship had happened. Even under those circumstances - don't you think a China-backed UN marching in to "restore order" would have been pretty damned hard for us to take? Even if they were perfectly justified and most of us supported their actions, can't you see how a large, potentially violent minority would resist?
Click to expand...

 
I didn't think it through because the question offered nothins ELSE to think about but the facts _as presented._

Would YOU rather be living under a totalitariarian regime comprised of fellow citizens who are also fascist monsters, or would you prefer if anothr national force put down that regime and replaced it with a fairer and more honest government?

Me?

I'll take a temporary but good government run by foreignors over a horrible regime run by home grown mobsters.


----------



## dblack

mudwhistle said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a question of "compassion", just simple intelligence. To bury your head in the sand and pretend that we can act without consequence - regardless of whether you consider the consequences "fair" or not - is foolish. Yet this view forms the core of neo-con foreign policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid that the effects of progressive foreign policy is all over the news today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I fail to see your point.
Click to expand...


I'm asking, what's the difference between progressive foreign policy and neo-con foreign policy?  Apart from the platitudes and speech-making, very little has changed from Bush to Obama.


----------



## dblack

editec said:


> I'll take a temporary but good government run by foreignors over a horrible regime run by home grown mobsters.



You're missing the point. That may be your view. It might be my view. But surely you can understand that many of our countrymen would not agree. People have a natural resentment to outsiders telling them how to live - even if they're right.

The point we're trying to make here - which gets utterly lost in the shrill responses - is NOT that the terrorists and fundamentalist miscreants are justified in doing what they're doing. Just that it's an obvious and predictable reaction to our interference, and we're insane to keep doing the same thing over and over again expecting a different response.

If you listen to what Ron Paul and others are saying - it's not sympathizing with terrorists. It's simply making the point that if they don't appreciate our presence there - with all the benefits that brings - we should get the hell out and leave them to their own devices. Then, if they fuck with us, we bomb them into the stone age. But continuing to meddle in their affairs when it obviously isn't appreciated isn't working.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



When did we bomb Khartoum, Hyderabad, Doha, Cairo, Bangladesh, Mombasa, Jos, Nouakchott, Casablanca, or London? Once you provide examples of America bombing those cities you can claim this is about us bombing their neighborhoods, until then I will continue to point out how stupid it is for anyone to pretend that this is not about them.


----------



## hortysir

October said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware we were bombing Egypt and Yemen.
Click to expand...


Predator Drones are bombing everybody everywhere


----------



## mudwhistle

Is loinboy the same a Buttboy????


----------



## mudwhistle

dblack said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to see your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm asking, what's the difference between progressive foreign policy and neo-con foreign policy?  Apart from the platitudes and speech-making, very little has changed from Bush to Obama.
Click to expand...


The difference is obvious. 

The last time we had this serious of a problem was in 1980 and in 2001. After years of weakness and neglect we came under repeated attack. 

We return fire and it does back down......then we're stupid enough to put another pacifist into office and it starts all over again.


----------



## hortysir

loinboy said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So that means I can blame the President that ordered the bombings that happened in the same country where our Ambassador was killed?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost forgot, I hate the Dolphins!
> 
> Ever since that double-overtime playoff game against the Chiefs.
Click to expand...


40+ years is a long time to be a sore loser


----------



## daveman

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"


"We deserve to be attacked!!"

The mating call of the American Left-Wing Chickenshit.


----------



## dblack

daveman said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> "We deserve to be attacked!!"
> 
> The mating call of the American Left-Wing Chickenshit.
Click to expand...


You response has nothing to do with the question.


----------



## daveman

dblack said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> "We deserve to be attacked!!"
> 
> The mating call of the American Left-Wing Chickenshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You response has nothing to do with the question.
Click to expand...

Really?  It has everything to do with the question.

Because he's saying we deserve the attacks on Americans.


----------



## dblack

daveman said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We deserve to be attacked!!"
> 
> The mating call of the American Left-Wing Chickenshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You response has nothing to do with the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  It has everything to do with the question.
> 
> Because he's saying we deserve the attacks on Americans.
Click to expand...


No. He's not. You're mistaken.


----------



## Billo_Really

daveman said:


> Really?  It has everything to do with the question.
> 
> Because he's saying we deserve the attacks on Americans.


Answer the fuckin' question, asshole!


----------



## RetiredGySgt

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



We have NEVER bombed Egypt. We only bombed Libya in support of the current Government. We have never bombed Syria, Qatar, Oman, Yemen, or any place except Iraq and Sudan.

The cowards are people like you that would sell our freedoms because you are AFRAID of what radical Muslims will do.


----------



## Billo_Really

RetiredGySgt said:


> We have NEVER bombed Egypt.


We support Mubarak, a tyrannical dictator we sent our renditions to.



RetiredGySgt said:


> We only bombed Libya in support of the current Government. We have never bombed Syria, Qatar, Oman, Yemen, or any place except Iraq and Sudan.


We have drone strikes in all those country's, you mother-fucker!




RetiredGySgt said:


> The cowards are people like you that would sell our freedoms because you are AFRAID of what radical Muslims will do.


Stop being so obtuse, you piece of shit!


----------



## daveman

loinboy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  It has everything to do with the question.
> 
> Because he's saying we deserve the attacks on Americans.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the fuckin' question, asshole!
Click to expand...


What are you going to do if I don't?

Hint:  You will do _nothing_, sissy boy.


----------



## hipeter924

loinboy said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omaba Fluffers are Islamist Apologists
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know, your avatar is the look someone gives, when they're farting?
Click to expand...

I don't see how that would be relevant to this thread (least of which it being vulgar), I also disagree with the notion that someone is inherently a 'coward' for being incorrect or intellectually dishonest. Islam was a  motivation, but US (and western) involvement in the Middle East is the more major one; those that attacked the embassy did so because they see the US as a friend of Israel as well as immoral and evil, this is elevated by the perception of the west as christian crusaders and anti-islam. The truth of the 'arab-spring' is that it has put into power populist religious sharia law leaning parties, in Egypt media is being shut down by the Brotherhood, and I am not sure how long media will continue to be free in Libya.


----------



## Billo_Really

daveman said:


> What are you going to do if I don't?
> 
> Hint:  You will do _nothing_, sissy boy.


Thanks for proving you're a coward.


----------



## manifold

I'm still waiting for groinboy to explain how not wanting your neighborhood bombed makes one a coward.

Good thing I wasn't holding my breath.


----------



## irosie91

we cannot act without consequences-----when one deals with  pitbull dogs------one can expect to be bitten no matter what one has done or not done in the past


----------



## daveman

loinboy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do if I don't?
> 
> Hint:  You will do _nothing_, sissy boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you're a coward.
Click to expand...

Yes, because refusing to answer a dumb question from a stupid kid on the internet totally negates my 20 years of uniformed service.

And you probably believe that stupid shit, too.

Dumbass.


----------



## tinydancer

loinboy said:


> All you people pissed off about the embassy killings are cowards.
> 
> You talk about everything but the elephant in the room.
> 
> Country's are getting sick of us going over there and bombing the shit out of thier neighborhoods.
> 
> If you can't see this, fuck you, you're a coward!



I'm glad you are thrilled that Obama brought about the death of his ambassador. Nice to see a leftie get pissed off about their team. 

For true. This Libyan attack was a direct action brought about by AQ's big dude for revenge for the drone death of #2.

#2 was a Libyan btw.


----------



## tinydancer

daveman said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you going to do if I don't?
> 
> Hint:  You will do _nothing_, sissy boy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you're a coward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, because refusing to answer a dumb question from a stupid kid on the internet totally negates my 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> And you probably believe that stupid shit, too.
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...


One thing you always have to keep in mind. I learned this the hard way. It's just a box with a screen that we type on wishing we'd paid more attention on Miss Myrtle's class to type quicker. 

There are little pricks out there like "loin boy" whose only joy is to piss people off. This forum is just freaking loaded with left wing kids. Pity because I do enjoy a good debate with a Democrat, but most of the libs here are just unintelligent brats.


----------



## daveman

tinydancer said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for proving you're a coward.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because refusing to answer a dumb question from a stupid kid on the internet totally negates my 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> And you probably believe that stupid shit, too.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One thing you always have to keep in mind. I learned this the hard way. It's just a box with a screen that we type on wishing we'd paid more attention on Miss Myrtle's class to type quicker.
> 
> There are little pricks out there like "loin boy" whose only joy is to piss people off. This forum is just freaking loaded with left wing kids. Pity because I do enjoy a good debate with a Democrat, but most of the libs here are just unintelligent brats.
Click to expand...

Oh, I learned that lesson long ago.  I just enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys.


----------



## Jos

I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units


----------



## daveman

Jos said:


> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units


Operating power plants and aircraft arresting systems.  Get it right.

But then -- you're incapable of getting it right, aren't you?  

As usual, you betray your utter ignorance of how the military operates.  Have you claimed to serve?  Seems like if you had, you'd know that combat troops can't operate without support troops.

And no, playing Call of Duty on X-Box isn't serving, kid.


----------



## manifold

Jos said:


> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units



Internet gunslingers who welch on meaningless bets.


----------



## Billo_Really

Jos said:


> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units


I've never called myself a gunslinger and as far as AC units, I'm an electrical engineer, not a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Billo_Really

tinydancer said:


> One thing you always have to keep in mind. I learned this the hard way. It's just a box with a screen that we type on wishing we'd paid more attention on Miss Myrtle's class to type quicker.
> 
> There are little pricks out there like "loin boy" whose only joy is to piss people off. This forum is just freaking loaded with left wing kids. Pity because I do enjoy a good debate with a Democrat, but most of the libs here are just unintelligent brats.


Anytime you wanna debate me, bitch, just name the topic and we'll go at it.


----------



## Billo_Really

daveman said:


> Yes, because refusing to answer a dumb question from a stupid kid on the internet totally negates my 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> And you probably believe that stupid shit, too.
> 
> Dumbass.


Like I said, people who won't answer the question, are cowards.


----------



## Jos

daveman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units
> 
> 
> 
> Operating power plants and aircraft arresting systems.  Get it right.
> 
> But then -- you're incapable of getting it right, aren't you?
> 
> As usual, you betray your utter ignorance of how the military operates.  Have you claimed to serve?  Seems like if you had, *you'd know that combat troops can't operate without support troops.*
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Oh indispensable, are they?
Yomp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## daveman

Jos said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units
> 
> 
> 
> Operating power plants and aircraft arresting systems.  Get it right.
> 
> But then -- you're incapable of getting it right, aren't you?
> 
> As usual, you betray your utter ignorance of how the military operates.  Have you claimed to serve?  Seems like if you had, *you'd know that combat troops can't operate without support troops.*
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh indispensable, are they?
> Yomp - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Click to expand...

Yes, indispensable.  Could the Royal Army have marched to the Falklands, dipshit?  And once they were out of ammo, would they have marched back to Britain for resupply, dipshit?

Good Gaea, but you're a dumbass.


----------



## Jos

If you read the History of the War you will know the Royal Navy provided the Transport from the UK and the Royal Marine's carried everything they needed on their backs, over 50 miles


----------



## daveman

Jos said:


> If you read the History of the War you will know the Royal Navy provided the Transport from the UK and the Royal Marine's carried everything they needed on their backs, over 50 miles


And what did they do when their packs were empty, dumbass?


----------



## American_Jihad

loinboy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units
> 
> 
> 
> I've never called myself a gunslinger and as far as AC units, I'm an electrical engineer, not a mechanical engineer.
Click to expand...






loincloth you pegged out the meter...


----------



## irosie91

Ariux said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't expect reason from a Jew, or the property of Jews.  Zionists are dogs of war.
Click to expand...



don't expect logic from a Muslim---or from any entity that licks the ass of the rapist pig of mecca       Meccaists are whores and pimps----both intellectually and spiritually


----------



## PredFan

Sherry said:


> You sound like you have battered wife syndrome...if only I did a better job of pleasing him, then I wouldn't force him to have to beat me.



And he's a coward to boot.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Lionboy just exposed all the nazis..they speak exactly like the nazis did of the Jews..if only these nazis would take their religous war and bring it to alqaeda....lolollololol


----------



## irosie91

al queida are nazis       as is the Muslim brotherhood-----your post makes no sense         The stinking sluts of both al queida and the muslim brotherhood worship  adolf abu ali just as much as they worship the rapist pig of arabia


----------



## daveman

manifold said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Internet gunslingers who welch on meaningless bets.
Click to expand...

Still bitterly clinging to that lie, I see.  

How pathetic you are.


----------



## daveman

loinboy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, because refusing to answer a dumb question from a stupid kid on the internet totally negates my 20 years of uniformed service.
> 
> And you probably believe that stupid shit, too.
> 
> Dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, people who won't answer the question, are cowards.
Click to expand...

You seem to operating under the mistaken idea that what you say matters.

Hint:  It doesn't.

And before you get all pissy, what I say doesn't matter, either.  

But you'll still get all pissy.


----------



## PixieStix

loinboy said:


> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"



If I lived in a country that killed people for being gay, and killed their women for getting raped, and were generally barbaric to it's citizens, I would hope that there was a country or a people that would stand up for humanity.

In fact if I were unfortunate enough to live in a country like that, I would like to start a revolution against such a government. I admire the hell out of the Iranian people that have and still work for real freedom from their theocratic and barbaric regimes. With no help from us or the rest of the world


----------



## dblack

PixieStix said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a country that killed people for being gay, and killed their women for getting raped, and were generally barbaric to it's citizens, I would hope that there was a country or a people that would stand up for humanity.
> 
> In fact if I were unfortunate enough to live in a country like that, I would like to start a revolution against such a government. I admire the hell out of the Iranian people that have and still work for real freedom from their theocratic and barbaric regimes. With no help from us
Click to expand...


But what if it weren't that clear cut? And even if that was the way you saw it, don't you think some of your neighbors might resent the interference of outsiders? However well-intended their actions might be?


----------



## PixieStix

mudwhistle said:


> Is loinboy the same a Buttboy????



Every time I see loinboy's name, I think of porkloin


----------



## PixieStix

dblack said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you blame Islam as the only reason for violence against American embassy's, then you are a coward!  And I'll prove it right now.
> 
> 
> A coward, will not answer the following question...
> 
> 
> "How would you like it, if another country, came over and started bombing the shit out of your neighborhood?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a country that killed people for being gay, and killed their women for getting raped, and were generally barbaric to it's citizens, I would hope that there was a country or a people that would stand up for humanity.
> 
> In fact if I were unfortunate enough to live in a country like that, I would like to start a revolution against such a government. I admire the hell out of the Iranian people that have and still work for real freedom from their theocratic and barbaric regimes. With no help from us
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But what if it weren't that clear cut? And even if that was the way you saw it, don't you think some of your neighbors might resent the interference of outsiders? However well-intended their actions might be?
Click to expand...


I don't know, I do know that having insiders trying to destroy your country from the inside sucks.


----------



## dblack

PixieStix said:


> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in a country that killed people for being gay, and killed their women for getting raped, and were generally barbaric to it's citizens, I would hope that there was a country or a people that would stand up for humanity.
> 
> In fact if I were unfortunate enough to live in a country like that, I would like to start a revolution against such a government. I admire the hell out of the Iranian people that have and still work for real freedom from their theocratic and barbaric regimes. With no help from us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But what if it weren't that clear cut? And even if that was the way you saw it, don't you think some of your neighbors might resent the interference of outsiders? However well-intended their actions might be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know, I do know that having insiders trying to destroy your country from the inside sucks.
Click to expand...


Hmmm.... makes you wonder, eh?


----------



## PixieStix

dblack said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dblack said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what if it weren't that clear cut? And even if that was the way you saw it, don't you think some of your neighbors might resent the interference of outsiders? However well-intended their actions might be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I do know that having insiders trying to destroy your country from the inside sucks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm.... makes you wonder, eh?
Click to expand...



It is not like I haven't thought of that all by my little ole self a time or two


----------



## Billo_Really

daveman said:


> You seem to operating under the mistaken idea that what you say matters.
> 
> Hint:  It doesn't.
> 
> And before you get all pissy, what I say doesn't matter, either.
> 
> But you'll still get all pissy.


If questions scare you, there's nothing I could say that would change that reality.

It's a simple question; you either answer it, or you don't.

If you don't, it doesn't matter what your excuse is, the fact of the matter is, you wouldn't answer a simple little question.


----------



## Billo_Really

PixieStix said:


> If I lived in a country that killed people for being gay, and killed their women for getting raped, and were generally barbaric to it's citizens, I would hope that there was a country or a people that would stand up for humanity.


What's humane about another country coming in and bombing the shit out of your citizens?


----------



## Billo_Really

irosie91 said:


> al queida are nazis       as is the Muslim brotherhood-----your post makes no sense         The stinking sluts of both al queida and the muslim brotherhood worship  adolf abu ali just as much as they worship the rapist pig of arabia


Then why are we supporting (and funding) al Qaeda in Syria?


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> loincloth you pegged out the meter...


I'm an Irish Catholic, Islam is not my dance.


----------



## daveman

loinboy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to operating under the mistaken idea that what you say matters.
> 
> Hint:  It doesn't.
> 
> And before you get all pissy, what I say doesn't matter, either.
> 
> But you'll still get all pissy.
> 
> 
> 
> If questions scare you, there's nothing I could say that would change that reality.
> 
> It's a simple question; you either answer it, or you don't.
> 
> If you don't, it doesn't matter what your excuse is, the fact of the matter is, you wouldn't answer a simple little question.
Click to expand...

Questions don't scare me.  Neither do cartoons make me want to kill people.  

And I don't make excuses for terrorism.


----------



## American_Jihad

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loincloth you pegged out the meter...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an Irish Catholic, Islam is not my dance.
Click to expand...


B/S you got yo nose so far up their ass you can smell their breath...


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> B/S you got yo nose so far up their ass you can smell their breath...


You think that about anyone who won't goosestep to your own bigoted prejudices.

When you fuck with people and they decide to respond, it won't be because of a difference in religion.  It's because you couldn't keep your fuckin' nose out of someone else's business.


----------



## Billo_Really

daveman said:


> Questions don't scare me.  Neither do cartoons make me want to kill people.
> 
> And I don't make excuses for terrorism.


Neither do I.

I also don't believe in double standards.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Lionboy just shit on American queer


----------



## American_Jihad

BecauseIKnow said:


> Lionboy just shit on American queer



BecauseUDon'tKnow, you just stuck yo nose up his ass. You never prove anything, no links or any kind of information, 
you just run yo mouth like a goats ass in poppy season...

And Loincloth you started the B/S on some of my other threads so STFU, deal with it.
Hey take yo little dog with ya...


----------



## BecauseIKnow

Fagg..do something reasonable once. Don't be a bigot. Shitheead no one cares about you at all


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> And Loincloth you started the B/S on some of my other threads so STFU, deal with it.
> Hey take yo little dog with ya...


The BS was actually started with your jerkoff threads blaming Islam for everything under the sun.  The reality is you scapegoat muslims because you don't have the balls to be a responsible adult.

You're a god-damn American who thinks he can do whatever he wants, whenever he wants, wherever he wants.  You get a hard on when we bomb brown people.  All that American exceptionalism crap.

What you need to do, is grow a pair and stop watching so much Walker, Texas Ranger.


----------



## American_Jihad

American_Jihad said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also enjoy pointing out the utter impotence of internet tough guys, who call themselves "gunslinger"
> While their only contribution in the war was to fix AC units
> 
> 
> 
> I've never called myself a gunslinger and as far as AC units, I'm an electrical engineer, not a mechanical engineer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loincloth you pegged out the meter...
Click to expand...


See, you did it again, radical beast lover...


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> See, you did it again, radical beast lover...


Sorry, I don't speak redneck jihad, so you'll have to be a little more succinct with your point.


----------



## American_Jihad

loinboy said:


> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you did it again, radical beast lover...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't speak redneck jihad, so you'll have to be a little more succinct with your point.
Click to expand...


Everybody else knows what I'M talking about, you, you don't matter...


----------



## Billo_Really

American_Jihad said:


> Everybody else knows what I'M talking about, you, you don't matter...


I mattered enough for you to respond to my post with some dumbass double-speak that you're too chickenshit to explain.


----------



## dblack

American_Jihad said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American_Jihad said:
> 
> 
> 
> See, you did it again, radical beast lover...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't speak redneck jihad, so you'll have to be a little more succinct with your point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everybody else knows what I'M talking about, you, you don't matter...
Click to expand...


Just because we know what you're "talking about", doesn't mean it makes any sense. Or that we agree with it.


----------



## daveman

loinboy said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions don't scare me.  Neither do cartoons make me want to kill people.
> 
> And I don't make excuses for terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I.
> 
> I also don't believe in double standards.
Click to expand...

I seem to have missed where you condemned the people who killed our ambassador and embassy staff.  Could you link that post for me, please?


----------



## American_Jihad

*Honor Killing Caught On Film*

Posted by Theodore Shoebat 
Sep 24th, 2012


Visit tedshoebat.com.

In the video below you will see a housewife being killed in broad daylight. Tthe horror occurred in Hariris manor in eastern province while the crowds stood by and watched. A cellphone was available to film the gory details.

Notice how the killer is stabbing the woman with a small blade while she is laying helplessly on the floor. Honor killings are becoming more and more common in Egypt since the toppling of Mubarak. On April of this year, it was reported by Emirates24 that an Egyptian man murdered his three daughters with two cobras. These killings will increase as the days go by, and as Islamic Jihad ensues.

Honor Killing Caught On Film | FrontPage Magazine


----------



## daveman

daveman said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Questions don't scare me.  Neither do cartoons make me want to kill people.
> 
> And I don't make excuses for terrorism.
> 
> 
> 
> Neither do I.
> 
> I also don't believe in double standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I seem to have missed where you condemned the people who killed our ambassador and embassy staff.  Could you link that post for me, please?
Click to expand...

Well, tenderloin?  I'm waiting.


----------



## American_Jihad

The Muslim Brotherhood is evil incarnate: This is their motto: &#8220;Allah is our objective. The Prophet is our leader. The Qur&#8217;an is our law. Jihad is our way. Dying in the way of Allah is our highest hope.&#8221;

We should help them achieve their highest hope...​


----------



## irosie91

islamo nazis depend on the idea that people who make note of that which jihadist pigs do -----are cowards and can be intimidated into silence.        in those cases in which they are correct------tragedy always follows


----------



## BecauseIKnow

irosie91 said:


> islamo nazis depend on the idea that people who make note of that which jihadist pigs do -----are cowards and can be intimidated into silence.        in those cases in which they are correct------tragedy always follows



 shahkaa on your face lololllol


----------



## hipeter924

Tyranny of the majority as per usual. Kind of like in the handmaid's tale where women are just objects of pleasure and reproduction and treated as second class citizens or cattle.


----------

